# beijing city life and its rich culture



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

WOW.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

xizhimen said:


> taiqi,a kind of chinese martial arts


It's Taiji aka Taijiquan, not taiqi.


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

Impressive and really nice !!


----------



## china-boy (Jan 14, 2009)

wowo
amazing


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol:This grandpa, he is so funny, although i like the current president and premier, but i wouldn't written my personal political view as a slogan shown on my scooter. Would the Beijing local government give him a bonus if he dose so?
Anyway, i love the colourful life and culture in Beijing.:cheers:


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

fantastic series, I hope they keep restoring like the Qianmen areas. Any of the city wall restoration?


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Besos (Aug 23, 2007)

got love those picture, well done!


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

great thread!


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Beijing's such a cool city. Can't wait to get back there.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

wow....very nice Beijing!


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

7freedom7 said:


>


Ah Quanjude, the place to go for overpriced novelty Peking duck. I went to the one in Wangfujing and they even gave us this novelty certificate telling us that particular duck was the 429314th one they've served since 1864.


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

beijing is one of my most favourite cities ever , i love how they mix between the olds and news


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE=yangkankan


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

found in translation?


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow.. very nice!!!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome Thread


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

To my personal taste, a nice city should offer nice pedestrian (walking) spaces e.g. good and large pavements, beautiful landscaping, nice people and exciting things to see around while walking

Actually Beijing downtown offers some


----------



## atoom (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice updates.


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

*yangkankan & big-dog*


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

People have free porridge distributed during the Laba Festival at the Yonghe Lamasery, or the Lama Temple in Beijing, January 22, 2010. The Laba Festival, which falls on the eighth day of the twelfth month of the lunar Chinese calendar, commemorates the date of Sakyamuni Buddha's enlightenment. The tradition of eating "laba porridge" is believed to bring good fortune. 



























A cook prepares free porridge distributed during the Laba Festival at the Yonghe Lamasery, or the Lama Temple, in Beijing, January 22, 2010. The Laba Festival, which falls on the eighth day of the twelfth month of the lunar Chinese calendar, commemorates the date of Sakyamuni Buddha's enlightenment. The tradition of eating "laba porridge" is believed to bring good fortune.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Long live to Google!!!


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

^^ Then make your own thread to rant about it but please do not disrupt this thread.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Long live to Google!!!


who cares? if google want to leave , he leaves. we have baidu, sogou,changqingteng, search chinese website is more efficiency than google.


----------



## poptartscrunch (Sep 29, 2007)

the traditional aspects of beijing are far more interesting than the modern skyscrapers...even the gentrified hutong elements have a unique flavor that add to the many iconic images of the city


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Pics by SimFox


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome night photos of Beijing, couple posts above


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

^CCTV halted and still not finished after fire?


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------

